# River pike



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

A couple quick questions:
1) are northern pike active in this cold of weather? The river I am going to fish has plenty of open water so it will be low 30s. I know they spawn at ice out so my guess is they are active
2) I use braid, should I also use a wire leader?

Thanks in advance
David


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes they will feed throughout the winter but metabolism has slowed. If you know where they spawn they should be there now. I think you should be ok with just braid, I have caught all mine on 8 lb mono with no leader while smallmouth fishing. I can only think of one that bit through the line in the past 8 years.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

SConner said:


> Yes they will feed throughout the winter but metabolism has slowed. If you know where they spawn they should be there now. I think you should be ok with just braid, I have caught all mine on 8 lb mono with no leader while smallmouth fishing. I can only think of one that bit through the line in the past 8 years.


Thanks! I expected that they have slowed some, will inline spinners still be effective or should I go with twitching stick baits?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have pretty good luck with stick baits this time of year.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

slow retrieves with long pauses work well when its cold. The fish are very lethargic and don't want to exert too much effort to chase anything. If you fly fish its tough to beat streamers right now because they have action even during the pause and can suspend in front of holding areas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd use mono if I could. Some people have issues with braid freezing up in 30 degree weather.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I like braid with suspending stick baits like rogues and size 14 husky jerks. You can really feel when they hit on the pause with it. I use a 14-20" 20 lb fluorocarbon leader. I have had them roll up in the braid and gills/teeth cut my line so I started using leaders .


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I found a little stretch of open water and tried my luck to no avail. It really felt good to fish, though. I will keep at it until the smallie bite picks up! Stay tuned!


----------



## surewoodys (Jun 24, 2008)

do any of you ice fish for pike? I am thinking of trying aquilla next week after it gets cold again. when using live shiners do you suspend them high low or on the bottom?


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Does Aquilla hold many pike these days? I used to fish that lake back in the late 70's and early 80's and did pretty well on pike and bass (better numbers than size). I have only been there once in the past 20 years - maybe 10 years ago. The place was deserted and the old bait shop was gone. I enjoyed the tranquility, but only managed one small bass.


----------

